# Sepionet



## krolaina

Hola!

Volia preguntar-vos si sepionet és una paraula catalana... 
Stava parlant amb uns amics andalusos i m'han dit que han "comido" (manjat?) "sepionet" (em sona a català). És la "sepia"?

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Namarne

Bona tarda, Carol! 
A mi no em sona de res, això de "sepionet", però segurament es tracta d'un diminutiu afectuós de sípia. (En català crec que hi ha totes tres variants, segons que acabo de trobar a l'Enciclopèdia: sípia, sépia i sèpia. Jo dic _sípia_.) 
Em sona una mica valencià això que dius, però potser vaig moooooolt i molt errat.  
Molts records! 
Jordi


----------



## krolaina

Namarne said:


> (En català crec que hi ha totes *tres variants*, segons que acabo de trobar a l'Enciclopèdia: sípia, sépia i sèpia. Jo dic _sípia_.)
> però potser vaig moooooolt i molt errat.


 
Així és impossible! quan creo que sé una paraula... 
I tu mai ("mai", no?) t'equivoques! 
Moltes gràcias, solete!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Benvolgudíssima Carol,

quina alegria veure't per aquí! Tu si que vas més enllà de parlar català en la intimitat. Així m'agrada! Un 10 per a tu!

Doncs dir-te que sepionet, tot i que no em sona estrany, no és que se senti cada dia per aquestes contrades. Em fa l'efecte que en Namarne/Jordi va molt ben encaminat quan diu que li sona a paraula que es digui al País Valencià, perquè mira: sepionet. Tot i que s'ha anar molt en compte amb Google ja que no totes les fonts que hi surten són fiables, sí que hi veig moltes pàgines valencianes.

Pel que fa a sípia, sèpia i sépia. Jo sempre he dit sípia. Com que sóc de poble mariner, ja preguntaré a la família a veure si tenen alguna manera de denominar la sípia petita. És que ara a mi no me'n ve cap al cap!

Petons a Madrizzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, Carol!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Unes petites correccions al teu català de PRIMERA! 



krolaina said:


> Hola!
> 
> Volia preguntar-vos si sepionet és una paraula catalana...
> Estava* parlant amb uns amics andalusos i m'han dit que han "comido" (menjat?) "sepionet" (em sona a català). És la "sépia"?
> 
> Moltes gràcies!


 
*Com es nota que dominem l'italià! 



krolaina said:


> Així que és impossible! quan crec que sé una paraula...
> I tu mai ("mai", no?) t'equivoques!  Aquest "mai", PERFECTE, Carol
> Moltes gràcies, solete!


 
Espero haver-te ajudat. Petons molt forts a Madrid


----------



## Samaruc

Confirme que sepionet és d'ús habitual a València (doble diminutiu... era més que probable que fos valencià, no...?  ).

El que no tinc clar del tot és si "sepionet" és simplement una sépia petita (o jove) o si n'és cap variant... No ho sé, em fa l'efecte que deu ser el mateix, el que passa és que, des del punt de vista culinari, em fa la impressió que ací la gent distingeix clarament entre menjar sépia i menjar sepionet...

Pel que fa al fet que els amics andalusos de la Krolaina diguen "sepionet"... No sé, potser han tingut algun contacte amb valencians o, posats a elucubrar, igual va i són manlleus lingüístics entre pescadors andalusos i valencians i el terme ha passat al seu castellà, vés a saber... Això sí, puc dir-vos que ací a València fins i tots els castellanoparlants diuen sepionet, si en mengen diuen "he comido sepionet" i no "he comido sepia".

Au!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Samaruc said:


> Pel que fa al fet que els amics andalusos de la Krolaina diguen "sepionet"... No sé, potser han tingut algun contacte amb valencians o, posats a elucubrar, igual va i són manlleus lingüístics entre pescadors andalusos i valencians i el terme ha passat al seu castellà, vés a saber...


 
M'agrada aquesta idea, Samaruc. La mar, gran transmissora... La correntia de l'ànima, que deia aquell.


----------



## krolaina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> M'agrada aquesta idea, Samaruc. La mar, gran transmissora... La correntia de l'ànima, que deia aquell.


 
Que/quin  poètica Tradu! Mil gràcies per les correccions!

Gràcies a tots per tota la informació; (no tinc diccionari..."casi" he hagut d'endivinar).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> Que/quin  poètica Tradu! Mil gràcies per les correccions!
> 
> Gràcies a tots per tota la informació; (no tinc diccionari..."casi" he hagut d'endivinar).


 
1 - Ramon Llull

2 - g_airebé_ i també hi ha qui diu q_uasi_

Un petó!


----------



## ampurdan

Doncs la idea aquesta de la mar, gran transmissora també val per aquestes terres.  Aquí també es diu sepionet, o com a mínim jo ho he vist i escoltat molt, encara que tampoc tinc molt clar quines diferències presenta respecte a la sépia.


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola a tots,

Doncs pel Maresme diuen "sipionetes", "sipiones" (femení) i també "sipions" a les sípies petites, aquelles que no hauríem de menjar fins que fossin més grans. Aleshores crec que "sipionet" es deu referir igualment a les sípies petites.

Que passeu un bon dia!


----------



## krolaina

dafne.ne said:


> Aleshores crec que "sipionet" es deu referir igualment a les sípies petites.


 
Hola!

Ah!, potser siguin (vull dir "sean", perdó) els "chopitos". Perdoneu, no sé com es diu en català...

Graciès!


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Hola!
> 
> Ah!, potser siguin (vull dir "sean", perdó) els "chopitos". Perdoneu, no sé com es diu en català...
> 
> Graciès!


 
Hola,

Quin curiós, jo estava pensant en "chipirones"

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

krolaina said:


> Ah!, potser siguin (vull dir "sean", perdó)


Està molt ben dit: _siguin_!  
Jo també havia pensat en els "chipirones" que diu l'Ant, però ho vaig buscar al DRAE i allà diu que són calamars petits.  (Quin embolic.)


----------



## Antpax

Namarne said:


> Està molt ben dit: _siguin_!
> Jo també havia pensat en els "chipirones" que diu l'Ant, però ho vaig buscar al DRAE i allà diu que són calamars petits.  (Quin embolic.)


 
Sí, són calamars petit, però, no sé, ho´n vaig dir perque me sonaven semblantes les paraules. Ara que ho pens, no coneix cap paraula en castellá per les sípias petites.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

*jibia**.*
(Del lat. _sepĭa,_ y este del gr. σηπία). No entenc gens... necessitem algun pescador!


----------



## Namarne

Doncs finalment, i ja que buscàvem l'equivalent en castellà de "sepionets", potser sí que tindràs raó, krol, amb això de "chopitos" (una paraula que jo no havia sentit mai). Això diu el DRAE: 


> *chopito**.*
> * 1.     * m. Molusco cefalópodo comestible, semejante a la jibia pero de tamaño mucho menor.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


(Almenys és una pista!)


----------



## xupxup

El DCVB tradueix sipió, sepió i sipionet com a _choco_ en castellà. Però he estat buscant i sembla que el _choco = sepia_. Quin enredo!


----------



## Keiria

Hola! 
   Buscant per google (al final pica la curiositat) he trobat que els pescadors de girona (www.pescagirona.com) tradueixen els sepionets per "choquitos" que m'imagino que són "chocos" petits, és a dir, sèpies petites. El que ens deia a tots la intuició  .
    Mentre buscava, he vist pàgines de cuina amb receptes amb "sepionets", amb la paraula "sepionet" encara que la recepta estigui en castellà, això m'ha descolocat una mica.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Keiria said:


> Mentre buscava, he vist pàgines de cuina amb receptes amb "sepionets", amb la paraula "sepionet" encara que la recepta estigui en castellà, això m'ha descolocat una mica.


 
En cuina sol passar això, sobretot per donar un aire sofisticat al nom dels plats o a les receptes. Jo he vist moltes receptes en castellà que parlen de "ceps" i sovint passo per una botiga de queviures a l'esquerra de l'Eixample que diu en castellà: "Se venden _cargols_" .

Pel que fa a _choco_, _choquito_, etc. No ho havia sentit mai!  I és que això dels noms dels peixos és una cosa tan local!


----------



## Antpax

Namarne said:


> Doncs finalment, i ja que buscàvem l'equivalent en castellà de "sepionets", potser sí que tindràs raó, krol, amb això de "chopitos" (una paraula que jo no havia sentit mai). Això diu el DRAE:
> 
> (Almenys és una pista!)


 
Hola Nam,

Quan vinguis a Madrid t´invito a una de "chopitos", són un "manjar".



> Pel que fa a _choco_, _choquito_, etc. No ho havia sentit mai!  I és que això dels noms dels peixos és una cosa tan local!


 
Sí, és una cosa local. A Madrid tampoc es diu així. Jo, choco, ho he sentit en Cádiz i crec que també es diu en Galicia. En Cádiz, hi ha "papas con chocos" que es una cosa deliciosa.

Salut.

Ant


----------

